# Laura Newman in the news again. This saga doesn't go away.



## BBH (14 January 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1346932/The-showjumper-170-000-riddle-vanishing-horses.html


----------



## dingle12 (14 January 2011)

Why bring zara into it again? Laura is a SJ not eventer  wish they would get it right.


----------



## Daffodil (14 January 2011)

I know!   I put a comment on the DM website saying all this.   

You'd think after all this time they'd get it right!  

Also there's no way Laura Newman is a candidate for the 2012 team.

They've now taken the comments option off the website!!


----------



## Cuffey (14 January 2011)

Please
The important thing is these horses getting home to Belgium where they belong not the Daily Mail trying to create extra interest in a story
Imagine you were a promising young rider and your future team of horses vanished over night.


----------



## HumBugsey (14 January 2011)

Daffodil said:



			They've now taken the comments option off the website!!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, well we couldn't have the truth ruining a good story now could we?

God bless the daily fail.


----------



## BBH (14 January 2011)

Its obviously a strange tale and prob more complicated than we realise. 

I don't understand why she just doesn't show receipts for the horses if they were genuinely bought or contracts if there was some other reason they were legitimately in her possession .

Then this court saga / litigation  wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Cuffey (14 January 2011)

Here is one of my threads with chip numbers

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=241615
Think the DOBs may be iffy-- as I said language problem

If you purchased a colt of Zangersheide breeding and imported it to UK would you use its chip number  985120030847108 to get a Horse Passport Agency passport or value its original breeding papers?

Please put the chip number/s into NEDonline..............

The horses were found (except one) in Derbyshire-- Easter 2009--reported by Horsewatch--end of story you would have thought--apart from finding Polo-- but NO-- 3 are still here as one was returned when found.
What a waste of competition horses--I am so angry

Polo is home-- found in Gloucestershire a year ago.


----------



## kp31 (14 January 2011)

Funnily enough i was only talking to someone the other day about this and they knew the whole sorry tale. It is a huge mess and the horses really shouldn't be here, the fact that one of them had a pink mane is neither here nor there!!!


----------



## BBH (14 January 2011)

So have they been stolen then ?


----------



## kp31 (14 January 2011)

Don't really think i am at liberty to say on an open forum. Others may....


----------



## joeanne (14 January 2011)

BBH said:



			So have they been stolen then ?
		
Click to expand...


I think the answer to that question would be a resounding yes. Proving by whom however is a harder thing.
Either way, Joelle is still missing 3 highly valuable horses. Not acceptable really. 
Knowing the worth of a Zangersheide horse, putting one on a basic passport would be enough to alert anyone with half a brain, that something was not quite as it seemed!


----------



## Yorketown (14 January 2011)

I am glad this story has not gone away &#8211; it is quite disgraceful that the stolen horses have not been returned.


----------



## mighty (17 January 2011)

they have been stolen, but we do not know by who, but that doesn't change that they should be returned to the rightfull owner,  justice will take it's right course !!!


----------



## proudwilliam (17 January 2011)

Has the case conmtinued in the high court today if so how is it proceeding?
I have a friend who was financially affected through the fiasco.


----------



## 1stclassalan (18 January 2011)

dingle12 said:



			Why bring zara into it again? Laura is a SJ not eventer  wish they would get it right.
		
Click to expand...

I made her mum, the Princess Royal a cuppa tea once - do you think that will be mentioned if I ever get in the papers?


Funnily enough - this brings to mind a very similar dispute/ theft years ago. I was on a top,top yard where all sorts of fabulous mounts would appear and disappear as the Y.O. dealt internationally - I can still picture some of the women that turned up dripping in diamonds - I actually said to one of them - "I bet you don't wear that to muck out love."

There was also more than one - how shall I put it? Heated discussion? Over the true ownership of some of these horses which mainly seemed to revolve around how much they were worth! Cheap ones were on livery money till sold - sometimes leaving their previous owner with a bill. Dear ones were deemed to have been bought cheaply by the Y.O. on delivery so he could keep the inflated price - nice if you can pull it off.

Quite a lovely girl came in once and asked me about four horses which she said were hers as she couldn't see them in obvious places ( secreted out the back ) a couple of days later she was caught loading in the yard early - police were called and a big palava. As it turned out she had got clean away - but in the dark had taken two wrong un's and was caught bringing them back!!

Big court case over it later and the Y.O. lost and went round kicking things for a week - especially working pupils.


----------



## fleabittengrey (19 January 2011)

dingle12 said:



			Why bring zara into it again? Laura is a SJ not eventer  wish they would get it right.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget this is the newspaper that was claiming zara fell off in a water element of the dressage phase in an event, etc.... I don't think accuracy in describing equestrian sports is their forte!


----------



## mighty (22 January 2011)

proudwilliam said:



			Has the case conmtinued in the high court today if so how is it proceeding?
I have a friend who was financially affected through the fiasco.
		
Click to expand...

 is your friend erica


----------



## miss_bird (23 January 2011)

So the daily M got much wrong again, at the end of the day the whole point of this is that the horses should be returned, they could be out competing and gtting ready for some of the big competitions with their owner/rider not sitting in this country


----------



## Luci07 (25 January 2011)

Surely someone can post what the story is - as reported in court? as that is public? just being nosey... sorry!


----------



## mighty (13 March 2011)

we have been to court, we are now waiting the day that the judge is going to give his verdict if we do not win , we will all tie ourselves to the gate  at the crown court, having your horses stolen, and then being able to show the passports , letters from the vet declaring he inserted the chips, DNA done at the Newmarker clinic, bills of sale, all this proving they are our horses, and still have to wait two years to get them back, it is absolutely ridicilous
They other parties were never asked to come up with a bill of sale, is this English justice ?
Polo who was bought by a lady, she did not know that it was a stolen horse, returned the horse straight away to the rightfull owner Mrs Triplot.
As soon as the verdict is given we will reveal the whole story, so if anyone ever has a problem like this , they know what and what not to do.


----------



## mighty (13 March 2011)

BBH said:



			Its obviously a strange tale and prob more complicated than we realise. 

I don't understand why she just doesn't show receipts for the horses if they were genuinely bought or contracts if there was some other reason they were legitimately in her possession .

Then this court saga / litigation  wouldn't be happening.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes you  can say that and it would have saved 150.000 pounds


----------



## mighty (2 April 2011)

At last we won      ......... We are getting our stolen horses back after two years and four months stay here to hear rhe full story


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 April 2011)

Great news. So pleased for you, though nothing will replace the lost years and the worry.


----------



## Clippy (2 April 2011)

I think everyone will be interested to hear the full story as there's been so much speculation all along. Congratulations to you, you must be very relieved to be able to put it all behind you


----------



## proudwilliam (2 April 2011)

Well done to all Can the lady who bought Polo and then lost all her money sue the folk for the purchase price????


----------



## Cuffey (2 April 2011)

proudwilliam said:



			Well done to all Can the lady who bought Polo and then lost all her money sue the folk for the purchase price????
		
Click to expand...

Hope she does!


----------



## BlizzardBudd (2 April 2011)

so glad to hear you are going to be getting your horses back  cant believe how starge it will feel seeing them again after 2 years


----------



## LynneB (2 April 2011)

this whole story is astounding isn't it?  to think you can steal someone else's horses and keep them so blatantly, just beggars belief....and to sell one! I can't wait to hear the full story now it has been to court and there has been a judgement


----------



## mighty (3 April 2011)

isnt it unbelievable, and it took two years, we had all the proof, passports, chipnumbers, biles of sale, dna tests, our horses were branded as well, but it still took two years, what do you have to do  to secure your horse,  and the other party had nothing !!!! Tuesday we will pick up the horses with a vet to find out the state they are in.
We CANNOT WAIT !!!!!


----------



## mighty (3 April 2011)

proudwilliam said:



			Well done to all Can the lady who bought Polo and then lost all her money sue the folk for the purchase price????
		
Click to expand...

I do hope so, logicaly thinking she should,  but then it took us two years, and she has the same proof as we did. I hope to God she will get her money or her horses back


----------



## mighty (2 May 2011)

well at last all the horses are back, the filly mouche had a foal, the grey one is broken down, and the colt does not look too bad  but their feet were in terrible condition


----------



## Amaranta (2 May 2011)

So glad you got your horses back at long last.

Sorry though that they were not in the condition in which they left, what happened to the b+stards that stole them?  I would hope they were jailed!


----------



## mighty (5 October 2011)

Amaranta said:



			So glad you got your horses back at long last.

Sorry though that they were not in the condition in which they left, what happened to the b+stards that stole them?  I would hope they were jailed!
		
Click to expand...


Well we have to  hope sincerely they will end up in jail in the end, the thieves !!


----------



## PapaFrita (6 October 2011)

*deleted*


----------

